# Banner making Software



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

What are you guys using to make these cool banners? I wanna up date my site with a fresh banner. Jon what did you use to make the mudinmyblood one? I used that for the link on our site, check it out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Steve made the one at the top.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I used Adobe Photoshop.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i'd use an adobe product, too. preferably illustrator or photoshop. a few corel tools work aswell


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Cool, thanks guys! I just got a new computer. I'm going to have to get a hold photoshop.


----------

